# roses on cupcake and cake soap?



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/a2/28/f3/a228f385f2e0fe1c42d095deddc77afd.jpg

Is there a mold for these roses or are they hand made? Any of the soap cake makers know how to do this?

Norfolk bath and body on Facebook if the link does not work.

Thanks!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL. That links to a skull. Is this the soap you are talking about? 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1998137316.297093.285989247316&type=1&theater


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Go on utube, start by learning how to pipe icing roses, when you get good, use soap. It is not rocket science, it is a technique you learn. Use the right equipment, icing bag, icing rose tip and a nail head to twirl in your hand. Watch the utube videos it is not hard, I am not Martha Stewart  You wouldn't be able to get soap out of a mold with this kind of detail if this rose was a mold. Your link went to a skull  

Make up your roses ahead of time and have them ready to go as you make your cake, ice the top and immediately sink the roses into the icing. I make my roses or hearts or flower or stars  they day before, then make the cakes and cupcake bodies, then as the soap sets in the bowls as it hardens I stir it every 15 minutes, when ready to use, I ice the cakes and cupcakes, stab in the flowers etc...sprinkles, glitter, gel.. Cut the next day and cure.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL! Try this on I like the traditional looking cake with roses about mid way.....


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My father was a master baker. He could crank out beautiful perfect roses in no time flat....like Vicki said, on a nail that he twirled in one hand while he piped with the other. Then he took a pair of scissors to lift it off the nail and onto the cake. He tried many, many times to teach me and I could never get it. No, it's not rocket science but some of us are just all thumbs! LOL


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

If you look at the petals and leaves in the picture that hsmom linked to, they appear to have been cut out. I've never used MP before, but I would imagine they just poured a real thin layer, then cut them out and shaped them into a rose while still flexible. 
Having a mom that was a cake decorator though, I'd opt for the "icing" roses and just use the rose tip and nail.


----------

